# Lob an die be quiet! Hotline



## psalm64 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte einfach mal ein Lob loswerden.

Hab heute (äh gestern Nachmittag) mein neues Netztweil (be quiet! Dark Power 12 1000W) verbaut und hatte ein kleines Fragezeichen wegen dem Anschluß der GraKa. Leider war ich blind und habe den Eintrag gaaaanz hinten im Handbuch mit den genauen technischen Angaben übersehen und daher war mir nicht ganz klar, wie man (stromhungrige) GraKas (in meinem Fall 3090 mit Werks-OC mit 3x 8-Pin-Anschlüssen) am besten anschliesst.

Aber ein kurzer Anruf auf der be quiet! Hotline und der nette und kompetente Kollege hat mein Problem sofort verstanden und konnte mir sofort helfen.
( Anruf inkl. Wartschleife ~3 Minuten! )

So muß das sein!


----------



## psalm64 (18. März 2022)

Und die Tage nochmal exakt das gleiche, nach nur ein paar Sekunden Warteschleife:
Eine kurze Frage zum ARGB Controller der Light-Wings-Lüfter und der nette und kompetente Mitarbeiter an der Hotline konnte mir meine Frage direkt spontan beantworten ohne in die (interne) Doku gucken zu müssen (meine Frage wurde im Handbuch nicht geklärt).
Der ARGB Kontroller ist nicht nur ein Kontroller für die Beleuchtung, sondern versorgt die LEDs auch mit Strom. (Mir ging es darum, ob ich die angeschlossenen >160 LEDs in meinem Fall, gegen die maximal 200 des aquacomputer Farbwerk bzgl. Stromverbrauch rechnen muss, an den ich 2 Controller mit 9 Lüftern anschließen will.)


----------

